# freedom



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

gonesies. i'll repost it later.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Peachy, that is art. It's a collage, right? Beautiful.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the concepts of Freedom and Happiness and Beauty, but this piece of art is just too feminine for me.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> I like the concepts of Freedom and Happiness and Beauty, but this piece of art is just too feminine for me.


inzom is in ? dark mood.

I am stuck in traffic and on my phone. I looks beautiful even on my phone.

I can make it masculine of inzom when I get home.

I want to dive into it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Its beautiful,i love the colours and the sparkle and the differant "sections"...it tells me you are very multi-faceted.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

you're right chris, it is very feminine! but then again, i'm a girl.

yes hazel, i guess it's a collage type of thing
thanks guys  you are insightful lyns
and mark, i would love to dive in, too.


----------

